# Lookup your first and last freeze/frost dates by zip code



## drfting07

Thought this was cool

hXXp://davesgarden.com/guides/freeze-frost-dates/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Cool link.

Here is why I do not grow outdoors:

_"Each winter, on average, your risk of frost is from August 29 through June 29.

Almost certainly, however, you will receive frost from September 14 through June 13.

You are almost guaranteed that you will not get frost from July 15 through August 12.
*
Your frost-free growing season is around 61 days*."_


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> Your frost-free growing season is around 61 days."



sounds like an Auto Grow time line


----------



## dman1234

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Cool link.
> 
> Here is why I do not grow outdoors:
> 
> _"Each winter, on average, your risk of frost is from August 29 through June 29._
> 
> _Almost certainly, however, you will receive frost from September 14 through June 13._
> 
> _You are almost guaranteed that you will not get frost from July 15 through August 12.
> 
> *Your frost-free growing season is around 61 days*."_


 

Wow.

My risk is only Oct 9 --May 6, and im in Canada, LOL


----------



## ston-loc

"Well, it looks like frost isn't a problem for you in -------, CA -----, USA. Lucky you! "
:headbang:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

_Each winter, on average, your risk of frost is from December 8 through February 18.

Almost certainly, however, you will receive frost from January 9 through January 21.

You are almost guaranteed that you will not get frost from March 17 through November 6.

Your frost-free growing season is around 293 days._

Haha
-Nice find


----------



## burner

Cool link drifting...seems I'll have till the end of October to finish up...should be plenty of time


----------



## drfting07

Glad you guys like it!!!


----------



## HomieDaGrower

And Here is why I have always grown outdoors.

"Each winter, on average, your risk of frost is from November 4 through March 28.

Almost certainly, however, you will receive frost from November 20 through March 14.

You are almost guaranteed that you will not get frost from April 12 through October 20.

Your frost-free growing season is around 221 days."

Almost all of my outdoors plants are done by Sept 30th, and those that aren't finished, are just bumper crop, when the frost comes late.  

I have been frost free through Nov 1st, 3 of the last five years.  So I have had some Sativa, 3 of the last 5 years, the other years I have to get by on only Indica.:icon_smile: 

HomieHogleg


----------



## drfting07

Each winter, on average, your risk of frost is from October 26 through April 11.

Almost certainly, however, you will receive frost from November 9 through March 28.

You are almost guaranteed that you will not get frost from April 25 through October 10.

Your frost-free growing season is around 198 days.


----------



## burner

I have 211 days apparently. I plan to take full advantage next season


----------



## Sol

Same as Dman . Yeah you were right by the way.Were neighbours,kinda.


----------



## drfting07

My First Sticky! Im so proud!


----------



## -Hand-&gt;Of&lt;-Eris-

Great link, thanx!


----------



## rubyliping

Almost certainly, however, you will receive frost from January 9 through January 21.

You are almost guaranteed that you will not get frost from March 17 through November 6.

Your frost-free growing season is around 293 days.
SPAM REMOVED


----------



## Maximlis

How is the weather when there is Frost ? How will be the life over there?


----------



## Seven_Point_Star

You are almost guaranteed that you will not get frost from May 17 through September 25.

Your frost-free growing season is around 159 days.


----------



## OGKushman

331 day growing season for me :rofl:


----------



## Danbridge

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Cool link.
> 
> Here is why I do not grow outdoors:
> 
> _"Each winter, on average, your risk of frost is from August 29 through June 29.
> 
> Almost certainly, however, you will receive frost from September 14 through June 13.
> 
> You are almost guaranteed that you will not get frost from July 15 through August 12.
> *
> Your frost-free growing season is around 61 days*."_



Are you living in Greenland or Antarctica? I live in Southern California. The frost out here is around December 1 - March 15. We have a 9 month frost free growing season. And if you build a greenhouse, you may be able to grow all year long.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Danbridge said:
			
		

> Are you living in Greenland or Antarctica? I live in Southern California. The frost out here is around December 1 - March 15. We have a 9 month frost free growing season. And if you build a greenhouse, you may be able to grow all year long.



LOL--not quite.  I live in the western US (around the 43rd parallel) in the mountains.  We also get quite a bit of snow.  There is no keeping a greenhouse open year around here--too cold, too much snow.  It was 26 last night.


----------



## Dr outdoor

I know approximately when my first frost date is just checking to see if I'm pretty close with what you guys say.28573


----------

